# It takes one to know one



## cougr

It would be greatly appreciated if somebody could provide me with a corresponding Greek expression of the above phrase .


----------



## Traduita

Err... what exactly does "it takes one to know one" mean? I've looked but it is not at all clear.


----------



## ireney

It actually means that you have to be X to understand that another person is X. It's usually given as an answer to someone saying something bad for another person. I don't think we have something that can work as a direct translation. 
My favorite one is, I think, Biblican: "Μην κρίνεις εξ ιδίων τα αλλότρια". That translates verbatim into "Don't judge the other (things, whatever) by yours". In other words, don't judge other people or whatever by what's true for you.

I _swear _I thought of some other possible translations but I can't remember them now!


----------



## orthophron

Hi! Am I right in thinking that when you give somebody a feature that is part of your own character rather or you accuse him of something you are guilty of, you may be given the answer: "it takes one to know one" or "the pot calling the kettle black"? If yes, this is what the Greeks say:"είπε ο γάιδαρος τον πετεινό κεφάλα" (the donkey called the cock pigheaded) OR: "για δες ποιος μιλάει" or "κοίτα ποιος μιλάει" (look who is talking).


----------



## Vagabond

orthophron said:


> Hi! Am I right in thinking that when you give somebody a feature that is part of your own character rather or you accuse him of something you are guilty of, you may be given the answer: "it takes one to know one" or "the pot calling the kettle black"? If yes, this is what the Greeks say:"είπε ο γάιδαρος τον πετεινό κεφάλα" (the donkey called the cock pigheaded) OR: "για δες ποιος μιλάει" or "κοίτα ποιος μιλάει" (look who is talking).


I quite agree  

To get more idiomatic, "βγάλ' τη σκούφια σου και βάρα με" (though that's a bit of an overkill )


----------



## cougr

Ireney's  explanation is the correct one and whilst the expression is commonly used in a derogative or mocking way this isn't always the case . For example ,a lady who was a complete stranger to me approached me at the beach the other day and said ," you're a martial artist aren't you ?  " This surprised me a little bit and when I asked her to explain to me  how she knew that , she simply replied ," it takes one to know one. "
In any case I had figured that it might be a bit difficult to find a direct equivalent in Greece. Thanks to all who replied .


----------



## cougr

Just a correction ,that last sentence it my previous thread was meant to read .... a bit difficult to find a direct equivalent translation in Greek .


----------



## winegrower

What about another Greek saying (I think it was Plato): "*Όμοιος ομοίω αεί πελάζει*"?


----------



## cougr

It sounds good Winegrower ,but how does it translate in modern Greek ?


----------



## winegrower

cougr said:


> It sounds good Winegrower ,but how does it translate in modern Greek ?


It approximately meens: One always befriends his equals/ he socialises with people of his own kind.
I also found the translations: like attracts like, birds of a feather flock together (in case they suit you better).
The verb πελάζω (from πέλας=near, close) meens approach, be friends.
I think it is close enough!


----------



## brian

It's sort of the _opposite_ of "opposites attract" (another expression in English).


----------



## winegrower

Yeah, right, we say in Modern Greek: Τα ετερώνυμα έλκονται, τα ομώνυμα απωθούνται = opposites attract, equals repel!


----------



## cougr

Hi Winegrower ,I appreciate your suggestion but "*Όμοιος ομοίω αεί πελάζει*"  means something entirely different to the phrase under consideration. I have a  feeling that the expression ' it takes one to know one ' simply isn't used in the Greek language therefore it may be difficult to perceive the essence of it's meaning or  to offer a meaningful translation .


----------



## winegrower

cougr said:


> Hi Winegrower ,I appreciate your suggestion but "*Όμοιος ομοίω αεί πελάζει*" means something entirely different to the phrase under consideration. I have a feeling that the expression ' it takes one to know one ' simply isn't used in the Greek language therefore it may be difficult to perceive the essence of it's meaning or to offer a meaningful translation .


 
Sorry, but considering Ireney’s explanation (quote:It actually means that you have to be X to understand that another person is X), I thought the meaning was, that only a person with identical character traits would be able to recognize those traits in someone else (the person who expressed criticism has similar faults to the person being criticized). I think Plato’s maxim fits here. Anyway here are some alternatives: κύλησε ο τέντζερης και βρήκε το καπάκι (the pot rolled over to meet its cover) or: αν δεν ταιριάζαμε δεν θα συμπεθεριάζαμε (if we didn’t match, we wouldn’t be partners).
Come-on, we have thousands of proverbs, there must be one that suits you!


----------



## brian

_It takes one to know one_, however, is actually used more often than not as a *counter insult*. Simple example:

A. _You're such an idiot._
B. _Takes one to know one._ <-- "I may be an idiot, but that means you are one, too!"

It doesn't really work with non-insults:

A. _Wow, you're an excellent artist!_
B. _Thanks! Takes one to know one._ 

Doesn't work....


----------



## cougr

Winegrower , my initial query was prompted when I tried to interpret the following song which is entitled " It takes one to know one " . This phrase is also included in the lyrics of the song and I think you will agree that at least in this particular case 
none of the translations offered so far could be rendered as adequate. This song as well as the example given by me in post 6 above ,also illustrate that the phrase can be used in ways other than as a retort to an insult .


It takes one to know one and I know you
The little tear through your smiles I see through
You've been hurt and your frightened you're so blue
It takes one to know one and I know you


----------



## gatta porpora

Hi cougr,
I just saw your post. There isn't a word for word translation of "it takes one to know one".
The closest to it is "κύλισε ο τέντζερης και βρήκε το καπάκι" = the pot rolled and found the lid. In English it would be similar to "birds of a feather flock together". Although two people usually would use the saying towards a third person, it can be said to another in the sense in which you mean while using a "smart" attitude (child like), giving you the desired result.


----------



## winegrower

gatta porpora said:


> Hi cougr,
> I just saw your post. There isn't a word for word translation of "it takes one to know one".
> The closest to it is "κύλισε ο τέντζερης και βρήκε το καπάκι" = the pot rolled and found the lid. In English it would be similar to "birds of a feather flock together". Although two people usually would use the saying towards a third person, it can be said to another in the sense in which you mean while using a "smart" attitude (child like), giving you the desired result.


Don't bother GP, I already mensioned that (see my 2nd and 5th posts) but wasn't accepted ! Cougr seems to be looking for something stronger, used as an insult.


----------



## ireney

I'll switch to Greek in order to try to explain some misunderstanding(s) concerning this phrase.
Λοιπόν, το θέμα είναι ότι ο κουγκρ ψάχνει για μια έκφραση που να μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και ως προσβολή (η πιο συνηθισμένη χρήση της φράσης) αλλά και για να δείξει ότι μόνο κάποιος που είναι Χ μπορεί να καταλάβει έναν Χ.

Πι του Χι

-Είσαι ένα ζωντόβολο.
- It takes one to know one (Μόνο ένα ζωντόβολο θα καταλάβαινε ένα άλλο ζωντόβολο).

Αυτό δεν είναι ακριβώς το "είπε ο γάιδαρος τον πετεινό κεφάλα" κλπ. Αυτές οι εκφράσεις είναι για την ακρίβεια πιο προσβλητικές.

-Είσαι ανορθόγραφος
-Είπε ο γάιδαρος τον πετεινό κεφάλα. (Εγώ μπορεί να είμαι ανορθόγραφος αλλά τα δικά σου γραπτά τα στέλνουν για αποκρυπρογράφηση σε καφετζού).

Εξ ου και πρότεινα το "μην κρίνεις εξ ιδίων τα αλλότρια" το οποίο εκφράζει την ίδια ιδέα.

Πλην όμως δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί φιλικά. Όπως στο παράδειγμα του κουγκρ, ας σκεφτούμε ότι πουχου, υπάρχει ένα ιδιαίτερο χαρακτηριστικό των φιλολόγων που μόνο ένας άλλος φιλόλογος θα το παρατηρούσε. 
Κάθεται ας πούμε κάποια στο σταθμό του μετρό και κάποιος της δίνει ένα φυλλάδιο. Παρατηρώντας την ένταση των χαρακτηριστικών της και την απαισιόδοξη έκφραση του στόματος καθώς και το ότι το χέρι της ψάχνει για στυλό (κόκκινο), κάποιος της λέει: Είσαι φιλόλογος; Ναι πώς το κατάλαβες; Μόνο ένας φιλόλογος θα καταλάβαινε (ότι κάποιος άλλος είναι φιλόλογος).

Πώς το λέμε αυτό; Δεν είναι το "όμοιος ομοίω" και νομίζω ότι δεν το έχουμε καθόλου.
Για το αρνητικό δεν ξέρω. "Στα μούτρα σου" ίσως;


----------



## winegrower

Tώρα εμένα πώς μου ήρθε το: "Βγάλ'τη σκούφια σου και βάρα με;" :d


----------



## cougr

Thankyou Ireney for clarifying the issues pertaining to the interpretation of the phrase . You've hit the nail on the head .

Basically ,if the relevant verses to the song I posted in post 16 can be translated ,my problem is solved.


----------



## ireney

winegrower said:


> Tώρα εμένα πώς μου ήρθε το: "Βγάλ'τη σκούφια σου και βάρα με;" :d




Hey that's a good one! For the negative meaning only, true, but for it it's perfect 

Beers and tequilas don't help translation but I think the best way to go about translating the song would be to maybe change it a bit :"It takes one who knows to understand and I know" or "It takes one who's been through this to know and I know you"


----------



## gatta porpora

"είσαι και φαίνεσαι"


----------



## NikiK

Γεια χαρά,

Παρόλο που αυτή είναι παλιά συζήτηση, τη βρήκα ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμη, γιατί με παιδεύει η συγκεκριμένη φράση σε μια μετάφραση που κάνω. Συμπεραίνω ότι δεν υπάρχει ακριβής αντιστοιχία στα Ελληνικά και χρειάζεται μία ελεύθερη απόδοση ανάλογα με τα εκάστοτε συμφραζόμενα.

Θα ήθελα λοιπόν να προσθέσω στις ιδέες που ειπώθηκαν ως τώρα, αυτό που μάλλον θα χρησιμοποιήσω στη δική μου περίπτωση: 'Μεταξύ κατεργαρέων ειλικρίνεια'.

Καλή συνέχεια.


----------

